# إسئلة حول الهندسة البحرية أرجو الإجابة عليها



## المهندس عبدالله (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخوتي المهندسين لدي اسئلة حول الهندسة البحرية ارجو الاجابة عليها ولو بشكل مختصر


1:: ما هي اهمية( cm......cw....cp.....cb) في بناء السفن ؟

2::: كيفية حساب نسبة الانظغاط؟ وما هي اهميته معرفة قيمته؟

2: لماذا لا يصدأ (stainless steel)?

4;;; اريد معرفة كيفية حدوث الاشواط الاربعة لمكينة فيها ست سلندراات؟
اي ااريد معرفة ماذا يحدث لكل سلندر من الاشواط الاربعة

اي


----------



## kw.navy.eng (23 مارس 2009)

cb: block coeffient حجم الجسم المغمور من السفينه/الطول*العرض*الغاطس

cm: mid ship coeffientمساحه الجزء المغمور من المقطع العرضيعند المنتصف/الغاطس*العرض 
cw : water plain area coeffient مساحه مستوى الماء/الطول*العرض
cp: prismatic coeffient =cb/cm


/=قسمه , *=ضرب ,

cm,cb,cw,cp عباره عن معاملات خاصه للسفينه بنسبه لتصميمها 

ونرجو المسامحه علا التقصير بنسبه للمعرفه الاشواط يمكنك تنزيل كتاب مكينات ديزل اذا امكن


----------



## gadoo20042004 (4 أبريل 2009)

*** نسبه الانضغاط (( compression ratio )) ***





تعريف نسبه الانضغاط علمياً : هي النسبه ما بين حجم الحيز فوق البستن قبل الانضغاط الي حجمه بعد الانضغاط . 


تعرف اخر : هي ناتج قسمه الحجم الكلي علي حيز الانضغاط .



يعني القانون يقول : 




نسبه الانضغاط = حجم الشوط للاسلندر الواحد + حجم الخلوص \ حجم الخلوص ..




حجم الخلوص هو الخلوص الموجود فوق البستن يحسب بجمع حجم غرفه الاحتراق + سمك القازقيت + ارتفاع البستن 
نسبه الانضغاط ما لها وحده محدده يعني لا هي Bar وله هي PSI ولا HP ولا شي ​
نسبه الانضغاط هي حجم الكلي (( حجم السنلدر + الخلوص )) يساوي كم ضعف من حجم الخلوص ؟؟

هذا هو نسبه الاضغاط 


مثلا محرك نسبه الانضغاط 10:1 ف هذا يعني انه الحجم الكلي يساوي 10 اضعاف حجم الخلوص فوق البستن 














الازرق كله هذا الحجم الكلي .. 


و الوردي فوق البستن هذا حجم الخلوص .. 



يعني الازرق تقسيم الوردي يطلع نسبه الانضغاط . 




الحين نبي نعرف كيف نحسب بضبط



















اول شي حجم غرفه الاحتراق ... الي هي بلون الاخظر اول شي فووق .


و ثاني شي تعرف سمك القازقيت البرتقالي .


ثالث شي ارتفاع البستن من سطح السلندر 


فيه بعض البساتن لمن يرتفع راح تكون هناك مسافه اصغيره بينه و بين سطح السلندر 


يعني البستن يكون نازل اشويه مو مستوي واحد مع السنلدر الازرق .


رابعاً طول الاستروك .


خامساً البور . ​

الحين كيف تحسب ؟؟؟؟؟



فيه 10000 الف موقع بكل سهوله تخليك تحسب نسبه الانضغاط بدون ما تضغط علي عقلك








>>> لحساب الكمبرشن ريشو افتح الموقعhttp://www.csgnetwork.com/compcalc.html <<<



خلني اشرح خااانه خااانه .. 



فيه 8 خانات . 



1- تحط وحده القياس بأنش او بلمليمتر .

2- حجم بور البستن (( قطر البستن )) .

3- طول الاستروك (( طول الشوط )) . 

4- حجم بور القازقيت الي هو فتحه البستن بعاده يكون اكبر من رقم البستن بقليل .

5- سمك القازقيت .

6- حجم غرفه الاحتراق الكمبرشن جمبر و لازم تكون بل CC .

7- هذا نوع البستن داشد او دوم او فلات ... + للدوم و - للداشد و الازم تكون بل CC .

8- و هذا الي تكلمنه عنه الي بلون الازرق الستن يكون موازي حق السلندر 

اذا كان البستن فوق مستوي السلندر بكتب بساالب . 


بعد ما تحط كل هل شغلات اضغط علي احسب ال CR .

المصدر
http://www.racing4e.com/article236.html





​


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (5 أبريل 2009)

ا
ننا باستطاعتنا تغيير نسبة الانظغاط..


كيف نغير والحجم ثابت ( حجم الاول على الثاني)


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (26 مايو 2009)

للرفع

ارجوك مهندس ماهر
ما هي الفائدة من المعاملات التي انا ذكرتها؟

وهل اشكال بدن السفينة تختلف من نوع الى اخر

ارجو الاجابة ورب الكتاب لدي مقابلة بعد اسبوعين في تخصص عمارة سفن


----------



## gadoo20042004 (29 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

يوجد ملف ارجو ان يفيدك


----------



## gadoo20042004 (29 مايو 2009)

الاستانلس ستيل  معناه الفولاذ الصامد الذي لا يصدأ، مقاوم للصدأ ويحتفظ بجودته وهو عبارة عن خليط من معادن منها الحديد، كما يحتوي على 11% من معدن الكروم، كما قد تحتوي على معادن أخرى مثل الموليبدينوم والتيتانيوم، وهذه المواد تعطي لخليط المعادن المكونة لمعدن الاستانلس ستيل القوة والصلابة اللازمة لتحمل الحرارة ومقاومة الخدوش والتآكل 

اذهب الى هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125162.html


----------

